# June 24 DEO Pilot Selection



## NLockhart (24 Jun 2013)

Just thought I would start a post so we can share any info on today's DEO pilot selection. 

Has anyone heard approx. how many are on the merit list?

Also getting the air factor results has been taking longer than usual for some. Has anyone been told there is a possibility of getting a conditional, non-official offer?


----------



## skyhigh10 (24 Jun 2013)

Thought I was the only one having an additional glass tonight.  

I don't suspect there will be news for a few days if not weeks at the earliest. The amount of candidates on the merit list shouldn't really be your concern, but where you rank on said list   I have heard that they did not have nearly the same amount of pilot candidates as they did last year due to ACSC and other processes but that could very well have changed. 

I was told the call would be a direct offer - when BMOQs are set. They do not want people getting the call then sitting around for 6 months . 

This information was provided to me directly from my CFRC.   So far they have been providing nothing but great information. 

I wish you all the best of luck.


----------



## NLockhart (24 Jun 2013)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> Thought I was the only one having an additional glass tonight.
> 
> I don't suspect there will be news for a few days if not weeks at the earliest. The amount of candidates on the merit list shouldn't really be your concern, but where you rank on said list   I have heard that they did not have nearly the same amount of pilot candidates as they did last year due to ACSC and other processes but that could very well have changed.
> 
> ...



Thanks for the reply. I've heard similar info as well. The amount on the merit list is actually important especially compared to the number of positions remaining because it will indicate the boards motivation to work with the candidates who have been dealing with DRDC taking longer than normal to get them their air factor. If 200 people were merit listed and only 70 spots remained then I would expect much less flexibility. Last year the merit list was smaller than the remaining positions so many candidates got conditional offers as long as their air factor came in clean so that is what I mean by a conditional offer. I've heard that this year the merit list is smaller than positions remaining again but I was just looking for confirmation. So both where I sit on the list and how many people are on the list are my concern. 

Good luck to you as well


----------



## secondchance (24 Jun 2013)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> I was told the call would be a direct offer - when BMOQs are set. They do not want people getting the call then sitting around for 6 months .


 Nearest BMOQ are already set - August,26,2013 and September,30,2013


----------



## pa471856 (25 Jun 2013)

Good luck to everyone. I haven't heard anything out west here yet. 

When did you guys here that there were more spots then people on the merit list? I was told by someone at my CFRC that there were 300+ on the merit list for DEO. I hope your recruiter is right however! LOL.


----------



## NLockhart (25 Jun 2013)

Teach17 said:
			
		

> Good luck to everyone. I haven't heard anything out west here yet.
> 
> When did you guys here that there were more spots then people on the merit list? I was told by someone at my CFRC that there were 300+ on the merit list for DEO. I hope your recruiter is right however! LOL.



Thanks Teach17. Where out west are you? My CFRC is Calgary which will be closed for the next little while due to the floods.

My file manager didn't give a number but said he was very doubtful that the all the remaining DEO positions, which he said is 70, would be filled this selection. Maybe it had something to do with the last selection only being a few months ago and low pass rates at ACS or something. The list could be large but that could  mean a lot of those merit listed people have been merit listed over multiple selection boards which might imply something about their competitiveness. It's pure speculation at this point but hey what else are we supposed to do while we wait?


----------



## kevincanada (25 Jun 2013)

Where are you guys getting BMQ and BMOQ dates from? I'm looking here and nothing past July is listed.  http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp

Thanks


----------



## NLockhart (25 Jun 2013)

kevincanada said:
			
		

> Where are you guys getting BMQ and BMOQ dates from? I'm looking here and nothing past July is listed.  http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/menu/cfc-ecc/dc-cd/index-eng.asp
> 
> Thanks



That site won't have dates until the offers are made. Those dates are given to us from file managers and Military Career Counselor.


----------



## pa471856 (25 Jun 2013)

NLockhart said:
			
		

> Thanks Teach17. Where out west are you? My CFRC is Calgary which will be closed for the next little while due to the floods.
> 
> My file manager didn't give a number but said he was very doubtful that the all the remaining DEO positions, which he said is 70, would be filled this selection. Maybe it had something to do with the last selection only being a few months ago and low pass rates at ACS or something. The list could be large but that could  mean a lot of those merit listed people have been merit listed over multiple selection boards which might imply something about their competitiveness. It's pure speculation at this point but hey what else are we supposed to do while we wait?



I am out of CFRC Edmonton. I also doubt they would fill all 70 spots at once for a couple reasons. 

1) There are limited spots available for BMOQ in any given platoon and it would not make sense to fill them with only one trade.

2) The pilot pipeline can only handle so many recruits at a given time on Phase I/Phase II

I am sure that there are people on the list that have gone through several selections. I have been merit listed since the end of January. They have only taken 15 DEO pilots from the last selection in February, that was the only one since I was merit listed. I am hoping for a better result this time around.

Anyway you look at it I am sure there are lots of guys on the list. The way I see it is they run selection courses in Trenton on a weekly basis (with the exception of short weeks, holidays, etc) so lets say they run 40 a year (give or take some) with lets say an average of 10 guys a week. So that's 400 total, with about a 30-35% success rate so lets say you end up with 120 guys making it through per calendar year on the low end. Not all will be DEO of course but some will, plus the guys that were on the list previous as long as they keep there interview/medical current and can always improve their scores by updating their files.

At the end of the day it seems pretty much impossible to speculate. I figure on average a guy would have about a 1/3 chance of getting an offer if they pass everything.

When I went to ASC there were 12 of us I believe, and 5 passed. Two were CEOTP guys (both got offers) one was a component transfer (he got an offer) and there were 2 of us that were DEO and we are both still waiting. All the guys that I heard of that got offers on here went to ASC before myself, so I am not too sure if there is a "point cutoff" and it goes in some sort of chronological order or if it truly is a rank 1-last and take the top "x" number of guys. Hard to say, a lot of speculation as you previously mentioned, lol.

Happy waiting!


Teach


----------



## bulldog24 (25 Jun 2013)

If there were 300+ on the merit list I can't see them spending 10-20k each week to run multiple ASC's.  From reading various thread's it seems the ASC was shut down for a while and the trade closed for a couple years, which would effectively clear out a large chunk of the pool. 

The last pilot selection in Jan/Feb was the last of the fiscal year, so they may have only selected 15 to fill the remaining spots. Whether the spots remaining were there because there weren't enough applicants to fill them, or they needed to space the selections out due to BMOQ availability is the question..


----------



## NLockhart (25 Jun 2013)

bulldog24 said:
			
		

> If there were 300+ on the merit list I can't see them spending 10-20k each week to run multiple ASC's.  From reading various thread's it seems the ASC was shut down for a while and the trade closed for a couple years, which would effectively clear out a large chunk of the pool.
> 
> The last pilot selection in Jan/Feb was the last of the fiscal year, so they may have only selected 15 to fill the remaining spots. Whether the spots remaining were there because there weren't enough applicants to fill them, or they needed to space the selections out due to BMOQ availability is the question..



From my understanding, the merit list is dynamic and changes daily and from what I've heard it is ranked on each candidates composite score from highest to lowest. So there maybe a decent sized merit list, probably not 300, but ultimately it comes down to your position on the list like Skyhigh pointed out earlier. So in response to Teach17, I don't it's fair to say everyone has an average of 1/3 chance of getting an offer once on the merit list because of constant fresh competition. It's probably near incalculable.

Since last selection there has only been 3 months to run ACS and that's including all of June which is unrealistic to expect someone on ACS last week is making this selection. But lets say you count all the weeks with 5 people per week getting merit listed its only 60 people. To have a merit list of over 300 is say that there was already 240 merit listed from the previous FY's. Its possible I guess but seems far fetched. 

My knowledge on this is limited but the people in charge of flight training are not connected to the recruiting process or board selection and may not have that much understanding of what phase 1 and 2 look like. If there is too many pilots for the training system then that's what OJT is for and isn't the concern of the selection board. Something like BMOQ spots remaining probably is like Teach pointed out. 

Anyways, good points by all so far. I find the waiting to be hard and this helps even if we are all just making it all up.


----------



## NLockhart (25 Jun 2013)

Ps. I meant that the recruiters and board may not know what is going on with flight training


----------



## pa471856 (25 Jun 2013)

Good points NLockhart.


By the 1/3 chance I was simply implying there may be 70 spots left and 200+ ish people on the list. Definitely your experience and performance will dictate how competitive you are and it is not as simple as drawing names at random.

The merit list is not based on any given FY, only the target number of positions they wish to hire. Once merit listed and qualified you can remain on the list for as long as you keep your file active and up to date so it is possible to have a large number.

I know a few pilots in the CF at the moment, some trade qualified and others in the training system. There experiences on getting offers after being merit listed vary greatly from one guy being selected less than a month after finishing ASC to one guy waiting over a year to get an offer. So it really is quite impossible to speculate.


----------



## the tickler (26 Jun 2013)

Has anyone heard yet?!


----------



## pa471856 (26 Jun 2013)

Nope quiet over here in Edmonton. If I remember correctly my file manager told me that the news travels through Calgary before it gets to them, so if Calgary is still bailing water out of their office it might be sometime before word reaches here!


----------



## NLockhart (26 Jun 2013)

I haven't heard anything yet but I may not be the best person to ask because right when I was supposed to get my air factor/merit list my CFRC (calgary) was flooded so there's a good chance I didn't make the merit list in time and there is no one I can contact to confirm or deny that.


----------



## skyhigh10 (26 Jun 2013)

the tickler said:
			
		

> Has anyone heard yet?!



Word is still being distributed to recruiting centres .... give them at least two weeks. 

They don't have a pilot hiring hotline.


----------



## the tickler (27 Jun 2013)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> They don't have a pilot hiring hotline.



Haha I figured it would take a while, just saw on an old thread people were getting calls within two days of the selection date.


----------



## pa471856 (27 Jun 2013)

the tickler said:
			
		

> Haha I figured it would take a while, just saw on an old thread people were getting calls within two days of the selection date.



There doesn't seem to be any sort of standard for the time frame. I have been offered MARS and AEC positions the past two selections. My MARS offer cam about two days after the selection date and AEC was almost three weeks after. Hoping that the 3rd times the charm!


----------



## Duckman54 (27 Jun 2013)

First time will be the charm for me!  I got three "First Choices": Pilot, AEC and ACSO. Given how much I love my current job, I'll jump in happily whatever they offer! Lol!

... nervously/impatiently waiting since Monday...

'Greg.


----------



## bulldog24 (28 Jun 2013)

I also have AEC as my second choice, does anyone know how the AEC selection works? Does it happen at the same time as the pilot selection?  Also, if someone gets offered AEC, does that mean they are no longer considered for pilot, or could you be offered AEC without knowing if you have a shot at pilot or not?  My first choice is pilot, and I wouldn't want to accept AEC if I have a shot at pilot.. but if I don't have a shot I would gladly accept AEC.  Any thoughts / advice on how to proceed would be appreciated!


----------



## Duckman54 (28 Jun 2013)

AFAIK applying for more than one 'trade' is kinda like applying to a few different companies... One really has nothing to do with the other. I don't think the AEC selection people are too interested in your/our application for pilot, shouldn't  affect their selection process...  Unless of course Pilot phones first and you accept?  Then I would guess that your file would show as "unavailable" if the AEC group went to select you. I've never heard of someone getting a job offer for two different trades a couple weeks apart... 

My guess is if you get an offer for a trade and decline, other trade applications should be completely unaffected. I was also told when selecting trades to apply for, YOU may look at your choices as #1, #2 and #3, but they see it as you've applied to 3 different jobs, each with completely separate criteria and selection systems...  May as well be different employers! If so fortunate as to be wanted by many, just a matter of who calls first? 

Read on other threads that Vocational Transfer from one trade to another isn't easy, or quick. If you got your heart set on Pilot, then by all means let that process play out first, declining others. IF for some reason it don't work out, can always call Recruiter to see if they can re-open your file or just reapply totally for other choice(s).


----------



## Big popa (1 Jul 2013)

Hi guys, 
I am also checking my phone like a fat girl on prom night. I went to Trenton first week of June and was able to get on the merit list for the June 24th selection. Keep this thread alive and let's hope the calls are made this week. Post when/if you get an offer. Good luck to everyone!


----------



## NLockhart (3 Jul 2013)

Just curious as to how long it took to get your air factor from DRDC? There are a few of us who went there in May who still haven't got it and when I've asked about it they've said they're backed up which doesn't seem to make sense when people like yourself who went to ACS/DRDC in June already have their air factor. What's your CFRC?


----------



## the tickler (3 Jul 2013)

Not sure what the average time is for the air factor but you can still get an offer pending your air factor checks out.


----------



## Big popa (3 Jul 2013)

It would be on condition that my air factor/ medical comes back positive.  A conditional offer. Other than that I do not know how it works.  Montreal.


----------



## NLockhart (3 Jul 2013)

Ok that makes sense. I think it's the same for me. 

Cheers,


----------



## pa471856 (5 Jul 2013)

Got a phone call today. Starting Aug 26! Good luck everyone!


----------



## Lysandria (5 Jul 2013)

Fantastic news! Congratulations!


----------



## NLockhart (5 Jul 2013)

Congrats Teach17!


----------



## Big popa (5 Jul 2013)

Well done!


----------



## aviator11 (5 Jul 2013)

Congrats teach17! Just got the call of my life myself! Got selected - Best news ever! 
Recruiter seemed to be unsure about next BMOQ date however.


----------



## 26point2 (5 Jul 2013)

Congrats guys!  Hopefully I can post in the next round's thread.


----------



## Lysandria (5 Jul 2013)

Congrats Aviator11!!!


----------



## paul91 (9 Jul 2013)

First post here, so forgive me if I am not doing it correctly. I have also accepted an offer as a result of the June 24th selection. I was informed that my BMOQ date is set for August 26th. Good luck to everyone, and I look forward to meeting some of you there!


----------



## NLockhart (9 Jul 2013)

Congrats! I'm still waiting for my air factor to be awarded. My file manager said not that many positions were offered on this round of selection and expects another selection at the end of July to fill the remaining spots in the August and Sept BMOQs


----------



## the tickler (9 Jul 2013)

So do you know if they are finished selecting for June 24th?


----------



## NLockhart (9 Jul 2013)

I don't know. It sounded like the selections have been made but I don't know if they have contacted everyone at this point. If they are the good news is that another selection is just around the corner and you could be on the same BMOQ as the people who were just selected. The best news for anyone waiting I think is that there are still plenty of positions open for this FY.


----------



## the tickler (9 Jul 2013)

Ya that is good news, July 25th is coming up pretty quick


----------



## NLockhart (9 Jul 2013)

Is that the selection date?


----------



## the tickler (9 Jul 2013)

I remember reading that somewhere on here, but haven't heard it directly from a recruiter so who knows.


----------



## Big popa (9 Jul 2013)

That is the next selection date I was told. I haven't heard anything myself either. The waiting game is brutal!


----------



## the tickler (9 Jul 2013)

Just got the call! Swearing in August 22, leaving August 24.


----------



## Big popa (9 Jul 2013)

Good stuff hammer!  You've been waiting long? Merit listed date?


----------



## the tickler (9 Jul 2013)

The whole process has been just under a year; they told me I was too tall for the Grob when I was in Trenton, but then I got a call in May saying they changed the measurements and I fit now haha. I was Merit Listed at the beginning of last month.


----------



## skyhigh10 (10 Jul 2013)

the hammer said:
			
		

> The whole process has been just under a year; they told me I was too tall for the Grob when I was in Trenton, but then I got a call in May saying they changed the measurements and I fit now haha. I was Merit Listed at the beginning of last month.



Count your lucky stars. 

Unless there was an error when they measured you I can't see how the measurements would just change.


----------



## mike1788 (10 Jul 2013)

Congrats to those who have been selected and to those to come. I'm currently on course with the rest of those that were selected feb 27. To give some merit to the numbers debate we have 18 pilots including myself on this course. 

Cheers!
Mike


----------



## the tickler (11 Jul 2013)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> Count your lucky stars.
> 
> Unless there was an error when they measured you I can't see how the measurements would just change.



Apparently the anthro requirements for the Grob were out of date. I don't think the cockpit changed sizes so I dont get it either... I wasn't about to ask too many questions about it though


----------



## Duckman54 (11 Jul 2013)

Recall reading somewhere they account for your seated height, plus helmet, and still want 3/4" of space until the canopy. If they went to different style of helmet (lower profile?), then the tall fellers like you still have a chance! Lol

Congrats, hammer! 
Yes, still waiting for my call... Optimistic tho! Whether now or late-July, I know it's comin'!!
Talked to CFRC Vancouver today. Was told to be patient... Calls ARE still going out.


----------



## Big popa (11 Jul 2013)

Good to know calls are still going out Duckman, it gives me a little bit of hope.


----------



## NLockhart (11 Jul 2013)

Can anyone else confirm the July 25 date for the next selection. I looked around this site and saw that there was a July 25 selection last year so Im not sure if someone misread or if its a coincidence.


----------



## RectorCR (11 Jul 2013)

NLockhart said:
			
		

> Can anyone else confirm the July 25 date for the next selection. I looked around this site and saw that there was a July 25 selection last year so Im not sure if someone misread or if its a coincidence.



DAA said so and he seems to know what he's talking about.


----------



## Lysandria (12 Jul 2013)

The July 25th date was confirmed by my recruiter just couple of weeks ago. 

I just got the call from the June 24th selection yesterday, didn't get pilot as my first choice but got my second of AEC. 

Best of luck to everyone still in the process!


----------



## NLockhart (12 Jul 2013)

RectorCR said:
			
		

> DAA said so and he seems to know what he's talking about.



I don't doubt anything that DAA says


----------



## pa471856 (12 Jul 2013)

Lysandria said:
			
		

> The July 25th date was confirmed by my recruiter just couple of weeks ago.
> 
> I just got the call from the June 24th selection yesterday, didn't get pilot as my first choice but got my second of AEC.
> 
> Best of luck to everyone still in the process!




Congrats Lysandria!


----------



## Lysandria (12 Jul 2013)

Thanks! We might be on the same BMOQ. Maybe see you there.


----------



## secondchance (12 Jul 2013)

Lysandria said:
			
		

> I just got the call from the June 24th selection yesterday, didn't get pilot as my first choice but got my second of AEC.


It looks like this selection was for not only for pilots.I got also my job offer this week.


----------



## NLockhart (15 Jul 2013)

Well Congrats to all who received offers. It turns out my air factor wasn't in/not merit listed to make the June 24 selection but I am now merit listed. Im going to start a new thread regarding the next selection whenever it may take place. Its called"2013 FY DEO Pilot Selection".


----------



## Big popa (16 Jul 2013)

Does anyone know when the next selection date is?  My recruiter said that the July 25th selections are not happening.  And also said that DEO pilot is a priority one trade right now. Maybe that is only for the Montreal RC.


----------



## NLockhart (16 Jul 2013)

I have also heard July 25 isn't set as the selection. Im still waiting to get word from my file manager on that one. He did say that if there are looking to fill just a couple spots for a BMOQ, which I dont know if they are or aren't, that they may give a few offers here and there without having an official selection day.


----------



## bulldog24 (17 Jul 2013)

I got my call yesterday from June 24th selection, I guess calls are still going out for those waiting.


----------



## Big popa (17 Jul 2013)

Congrats Bulldog!  Thanks for letting us know.


----------



## Messerschmitt (23 Jul 2013)

mike1788 said:
			
		

> Congrats to those who have been selected and to those to come. I'm currently on course with the rest of those that were selected feb 27. To give some merit to the numbers debate we have 18 pilots including myself on this course.
> 
> Cheers!
> Mike



Lima 11?


----------



## NLockhart (26 Jul 2013)

Just got the call today. DEO pilot BMOQ August 26. I definitely wasn't part of the June 24 selection though because I wasn't merit listed until July 10 and it appears I was selected the next week.

Looking forward to seeing some of you in St Jean!


----------



## skyhigh10 (26 Jul 2013)

After what seems to be a very long time, I finally received the call this week.  

Congrats to the lot of you !


----------



## Big popa (28 Jul 2013)

Well done guys and good luck!


----------



## secondchance (28 Jul 2013)

NLockhart said:
			
		

> Just got the call today. DEO pilot BMOQ August 26. I definitely wasn't part of the June 24 selection though because I wasn't merit listed until July 10 and it appears I was selected the next week.
> 
> Looking forward to seeing some of you in St Jean!


Congrats NLockhart !
The same BMOQ August 26 here.


----------



## secondchance (28 Jul 2013)

skyhigh10 said:
			
		

> After what seems to be a very long time, I finally received the call this week.
> 
> Congrats to the lot of you !


Congrats skyhigh10 !
BMOQ August 26 ?


----------



## Duckman54 (7 Aug 2013)

Got my call this morning, finally!  No explanation to the massive delay compared to other recruit centres. 

DEO Pilot. See some you Aug 26th!

'Greg.


----------



## 26point2 (7 Aug 2013)

Duckman54 said:
			
		

> Got my call this morning, finally!  No explanation to the massive delay compared to other recruit centres.
> 
> DEO Pilot. See some you Aug 26th!
> 
> 'Greg.



Congrats!  Still filling Aug 26th BMOQ, eh?


----------



## Lysandria (7 Aug 2013)

Fantastic news! Congrats! Told you you had nothing to sweat 



			
				Duckman54 said:
			
		

> Got my call this morning, finally!  No explanation to the massive delay compared to other recruit centres.
> 
> DEO Pilot. See some you Aug 26th!
> 
> 'Greg.


----------



## NLockhart (7 Aug 2013)

Congrats! Im glad you got the call. Took forever for your CFRC to get it together...wow


----------



## secondchance (8 Aug 2013)

Duckman54 said:
			
		

> Got my call this morning, finally!  No explanation to the massive delay compared to other recruit centres.
> 
> DEO Pilot. See some you Aug 26th!
> 
> 'Greg.


Congrats Greg,
See you Aug 24th  (we should be there on Saturday)


----------



## NLockhart (7 Jan 2014)

Its weird reading this thread post BMOQ. Who would have thought that half the people in this thread would be in my pod lol


----------



## Downhiller229 (9 Jan 2014)

It was weird seeing everyone else get selected for the pass 14 months and it finally being my time after a pretty crazy ride. 

Looking forward to it.


----------



## matthew1786 (21 Jan 2014)

Hey guys, 

I am doing right now what you have all done last year! I'm basically prepping for the interview and aircrew selection right now. Any tips would be most welcome!

I imagine that my application will move along throughout the winter/spring and should me merit listed by the beginning of summer. Thanks!


----------



## a-ulrich (24 Jan 2014)

matthew1786 said:
			
		

> Hey guys,
> 
> I am doing right now what you have all done last year! I'm basically prepping for the interview and aircrew selection right now. Any tips would be most welcome!
> 
> I imagine that my application will move along throughout the winter/spring and should me merit listed by the beginning of summer. Thanks!



Then you are in direct competition with me, best of luck to ya mate! Let's hope for both our sakes we both get in!


----------

